# Haven't laughed in weeks



## Amoeba (Feb 6, 2009)

Can anybody reccomend any good movies, shows, not books, but just anything entertainment that's funny?

I litterally haven't laughed in weeks. I haven't encountered anything remotely funny in I don't know how long. A funny film would just make my day, everyone around me is being so miserable, no matter how much I try to have a laugh with them.

I'm starting to feel really low.

I don't like crap IQ-destroying comedy like Date Movie (seriously I paid for the cinema ticket and couldn't even put up with half the movie, I walked out on that one) or Jay and Silent Bob, which isn't as bad but I don't like it for the same reasons. I also don't really like depressing comedy either, where it's dull but is supposed to have underlying humour. I just don't find that funny either (like Burn after Reading).

I don't like shows like the Simpsons, Family Guy, Futurama, Friends, Fraiser, or King of the Hill or anything like that... cheap nasty crude humour is just not my thing, and the poor attempts at pulling on our heart strings from time to time just makes me cringe.

I do like some of the Cheech and Chong movies, but in some movies only certain parts. Some of the movies are absolutely horrible. I also like... um... I'm not sure actually I guess I'm kind of hard to please. :sweatdrop: I haven't actually encountered much of the humour I like so it's hard to give examples. Oh! Great Teacher Onizuka made me laugh a lot too, and I even liked the more serious parts of it too. I also really enjoyed Malcolm in the Middle, though it got boring with the repeats and I think I've seen almost every single episode by now...

I also like Lee Evans shows though some of it can be a bit boring. I don't know of many other comedians, most of them that I have seen bore me. There was one show I watched on TV that was awesome but I didn't get the guy's name.

So, does anybody have any suggestions? I'm desperate for laughs. ;_; I've exhausted all sources, I can't find anything funny.


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 6, 2009)

Try looking up Ross Noble or the Umbilical Brothers on Youtube, they make me laugh. 

Have you seen the Rocky Horror picture show? If you're into weird things (and possibly at least 12) then you might find that funny. I guess there's always the You laugh You lose thread, if you're into memes. 

Good luck, I hope you feel better soon. :|


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 6, 2009)

Lee Evans, Frankie Boyle or Dara O'Brien.

All good.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 6, 2009)

If they don't like crude humour then I don't think OP will find Frankie Boyle very amusing. P:


----------



## octobr (Feb 6, 2009)

Flapjack! It's on cartoon network on thursdays I think or if you have comcast under the kids section of on demand. :B

Also powerpuff girls, ed edd and eddy...


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 6, 2009)

Try some good ol' Blackadder maybe you can fnid some on Youtube, the most funny TV series i've ever watched. (Maybe series 2 or 3)


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 6, 2009)

^ Seconded. Blackadder is very, very funny. It has Stephen Fry and (pre-House!)Hugh Laurie in; what's not to love?

Also! You should watch 30 Rock. I'm a little obsessed with it right now, but it's just so, so great and I don't know anyone else on the forums who likes it. I'm hopeless at describing things (briefly), so have the wiki page and see if it's your kind of thing. It's a little like Friends, but I think it's better. The first episode isn't the funniest; if you're okay with watching things out of order, I'd recommend episode 3 because it's _hilarious._

Oh, and Azumanga is a pretty funny anime if you're in the mood for it. It's pointless, plotless, slice-of-life fluff, but it's very sweet and very funny. I find it the absolute perfect thing to watch on boring, rainy Sunday afternoons when I need something to make me smile :)


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 6, 2009)

> If they don't like crude humour then I don't think OP will find Frankie Boyle very amusing. P:


People who don't find Frankie Boyle amusing probably have serious brain damage and should really see a doctor. ):

There was a short series on the BBC recently called Cowards. It was an absolutely amazing little sketch show; no crude humour, and mostly all in good taste (well, there was the Russian roulette scene and the suicidal guy who gets his phone upgraded... but there's also loads of really good stuff! like the four guys in the caravan). I just checked, and all three episodes are on iPlayer. If you don't live in Britain, then unfortunately it probably doesn't work (although I dunno if they've changed it yet).

Failing that, Father Ted is absolutely amazing. It's a bit old, but I'm sure you can find a DVD somewhere. The IT Crowd is another of my personal favourites, but eh. Maybe not everyone's cup of tea. :D


----------



## Celestial Blade (Feb 6, 2009)

Family Guy and Excel Saga


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 6, 2009)

Excel Saga isn't funny and he/she even said he/she isn't a fan of shows like Family Guy (don't blame him/her)


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 6, 2009)

DarkArmour said:


> Try some good ol' Blackadder maybe you can fnid some on Youtube, the most funny TV series i've ever watched. (Maybe series 2 or 3)


This, plus just about any comedy show made during the 60s/70s/80s. There's some hilarious stuff there. I should know, I've been addicted to such shows for ages :D


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 7, 2009)

Celestial Blade said:
			
		

> Family Guy and Excel Saga





			
				Amoeba said:
			
		

> *I don't like shows like* the Simpsons, *Family Guy,* Futurama, Friends, Fraiser, or King of the Hill or anything like that


way to read :|

Also, there's Monty Python and The Goodies if you're into British humour. And I agree with Danni and DarkArmour, Blackadder is very good.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 7, 2009)

Other British comedies I can recommend are 'Allo! 'Allo!, Fawlty Towers, and Yes, Minister.


----------



## Flareth (Feb 7, 2009)

I suggest Ren and Stimpy or Animaniacs.

Just watch the 1st and 2nd seasons of Ren and Stimpy, less gross and funnier than the 3-5 season.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 7, 2009)

Try out some Looney Tunes if you want some random humor, but I also agree with Danni in that 30 Rock is extremely funny.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Feb 7, 2009)

Look up demitri martin, he's the funniest comedian i've seen ever.


----------



## xkze (Feb 7, 2009)

http://www.smbc-comics.com/


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 7, 2009)

Definitely Blackadder, Monty Python and 'Allo 'Allo. I personally also really like The Vicar of Dibley, Alan Partridge, A Bit of Fry and Laurie, Bottom, Dad's Army and Are You Being Served?.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 8, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> The IT Crowd is another of my personal favourites, but eh. Maybe not everyone's cup of tea. :D


_Yesssss._

Like GQ said, not everyone would find it funny, but personally I think it's brilliant, especially if you're an internet nerd, thus alowing you to get the geeky jokes (if you get the DVD set, the opening menu tells you how "all your base are belong to us"), and it's very typical self-depricating British humour (like when Moss is wondering why his fire extinguisher just burst into flames, sees "made in the UK" on the side, and says "well, that explains it then".), so I can kind of see why the attempts to make a US version failed. But you should definetly check it out.

Dad's Army is brilliant, and Fawlty Towers is hilarious; I love John Cleese more than words can say (and it's set in Torquay!).


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 8, 2009)

The Big Bang Theory.

Geek humor, mostly.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 9, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Definitely Blackadder, Monty Python and 'Allo 'Allo. I personally also really like The Vicar of Dibley, Alan Partridge, A Bit of Fry and Laurie, Bottom, Dad's Army and Are You Being Served?.


Where's Fawlty Towers?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 9, 2009)

> Like GQ said, not everyone would find it funny, but personally I think it's brilliant, especially if you're an internet nerd, thus alowing you to get the geeky jokes (if you get the DVD set, the opening menu tells you how "all your base are belong to us"), and it's very typical self-depricating British humour (like when Moss is wondering why his fire extinguisher just burst into flames, sees "made in the UK" on the side, and says "well, that explains it then".), so I can kind of see why the attempts to make a US version failed. But you should definetly check it out.


Ooh.

I'd just like to add that the forth episode from the third series is quite frankly the most amazing thing I have ever seen.

"Ooh, that box contains the entire internet?"
"It was demagnetised by Stephen Hawking himself!"


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 11, 2009)

Aww, I hate not having a TV/decent computer; I've only seen one ep of S3 and it was brilliant; the one where they all join "Friendface" and keep IMing each other despite being in the same room? My sister and I used to do that all the time.

"I have it on good authority that if you type google into google, you _can _break the internet."


----------

